# BIG storm this week



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

*FINALLY, looks like we'll be getting some major snow tomorrow and tuesday (especially southwest co). Anyone out there gonna take advantage? I can't get off work until FRIDAY so hopefully there's still a few flurries left by then.  

So, the rest of you snow vultures are gonna have to hit it on tuesday and wednesday and tell your epic fairy tales on here.

And, for crying out loud, post some pics so us snow starved children of the mountains can see how deep and lovely this gnar pow is.

Happy riding everyone, hopefully this is the start of many, many pow days!
*


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

So far, the hill still sucks.

Vail reported 3" this morning, and has seen snow fall all day. 

Just did a few runs. Still not worth it yet. Too many people with too little terrain. 

Hopefully we will see snow all week. Otherwise, eh.

I do wish I could hit up southern Co. though.....


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

snow report from bayfield. It's been snowin all day. shoveling every few hours.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

the_skin_eater said:


> So far, the hill still sucks.
> 
> Vail reported 3" this morning, and has seen snow fall all day.
> 
> ...


Yeah, southern is under a BLIZZARD warning right now so they should be gettin puked on right about now. Web cams are looking like a white out...

I'm heading to Crested Butte thursday night so hopefully it stays continuous throughout...

We definitely need some coverage so these damn mountains can start opening up the fun terrain... Keep the snow posts coming fellas! 

(And keep doing your snow dances in front of your mirrors at home - practice makes perfect!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

> Welcome to the Wolf Creek Web-site!
> 
> Wolf Creek is celebrating 70 years of epic powder skiing this 2009 - 2010 with more events and programs than ever!
> 
> ...


(edit) you know where I will be wednesday.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

The storm is underway up at 7600 ft NE of Durango. Blew 8" off the driveway... and the serious part of the storm isn't getting here 'til tonight.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

DurangoSteve said:


> The storm is underway up at 7600 ft NE of Durango. Blew 8" off the driveway... and the serious part of the storm isn't getting here 'til tonight.


Is that your back yard? You lucky dog!


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't have to mow the backyard, and that's a very good thing. Not that that's an issue right now!


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

mania said:


> (edit) you know where I will be wednesday.


damn you!


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Whats really sad is that Im walking home through 8ish" of snow, but the resorts dont have half that yet...(this is in Gypsum mind you)

Hopefully we get something here.

I really wanna hit up wolf creek. Looks like so much fun!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

We have faired pretty well over the last couple of days in BV...as of now I think we have got more than Cottonwood or Monarch out of this storm:


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Craziness NE of Durango. Looks like a scene from "Fargo." At least 18" since 5 pm yesterday and currently dumping. And now, a crappy photo that I've titled "Snowpile Formerly Known as Subaru."


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Gypsum is getting it pretty good too!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

after all my hard work last night.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Love the pics. After such a weak start, winter is under way!


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

DurangoSteve said:


> Love the pics. After such a weak start, winter is under way!


 Except in the Northwest. .5 of an inch at WP/MJ, 1 at Copper, and 1 at Steamboat and not much on Berthoud, Cameron passes. Looks like I am talking the dogs on a road trip this weekend...


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

^^^ Vail and Beav only claiming 2"...Keystone and Breck, 0...

Good times too, found out as I got stuck in the driveway that my 4 wheel drive doesnt work...Awsome.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Snow day!*

So i lucked out this morning and got a 4:45 wake up call saying that school was canceled and I didn't have to report to work today. SNOW DAY! After looking at the snow report, i decided to hit up the local mountain, Sunlight. 13" reported and there was WAY more than that on top. Got to the parking lot about 8:45 and there were about 10 cars in the parking lot - literally! Soft, fluffy powder all day and abundant everywhere - some drifts past my waist! GREAT to finally have a pow day!









Here are the other pics i posted....

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=7


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

so this is no fun hwy 160 is closed! no can get to wolf creek from durango!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

lmyers said:


> ...as of now I think we have got more than Cottonwood or Monarch out of this storm:


When I went up to Monarch yesterday they were only reporting 5 inches, today it is 15...but with the blizzard conditions it varied from 6" to 3', and they got some more terrain open. Here is a couple of pics from before my camera battery went dead:


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

fids11 said:


> So i lucked out this morning and got a 4:45 wake up call saying that school was canceled and I didn't have to report to work today. SNOW DAY! After looking at the snow report, i decided to hit up the local mountain, Sunlight. 13" reported and there was WAY more than that on top. Got to the parking lot about 8:45 and there were about 10 cars in the parking lot - literally! Soft, fluffy powder all day and abundant everywhere - some drifts past my waist! GREAT to finally have a pow day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey I'm just living the dream buddy! 

Crested Butte on Friday and Saturday - hopefully a little more falls there this weekend...


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

fids11 said:


> Hey I'm just living the dream buddy!
> 
> Crested Butte on Friday and Saturday - hopefully a little more falls there this weekend...


Yea you are, wish I could sell this company and do the same. Tell me how CB is and take a few pics if you think abt it.


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

fids11 said:


> Hey I'm just living the dream buddy!
> 
> Crested Butte on Friday and Saturday - hopefully a little more falls there this weekend...


You can get lift passes for 34.00 on line this week end......

Lucky SOB.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

SW Colorado gets hit again!

tried to ski the backcountry today but CDOT shut us down due to shelling. went to purg and it was epic (for purg).


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

*The Crusty Butt was killer! They opened International the first day I was there and we spent two days ducking lines and sniffing out powder fields - did it a a few rocks but for the most part it was all good (my buddy Chris took a HUGE chunk out of his brand new Hellbents after an encounter with a nice boulder garden...). Then, it dumped a foot on Saturday night so we took an extra half day in the morning! Paradise Bowl was insanely good. Deep and fluffy. Burned about 9 laps before it started getting chunked. I see that snowed about 2 more feet there yesterday. Damn, today would be the DAY but I can't get all the pow days i guess... Here a few pics that I took. I took a bunch of video too but youtube is being a pain and is deciding that it can't convert my video files... whatever. I'll post a link to the vids as soon as I can get them uploaded successfully. Anyone else get into anything good this weekend? Looks like winter has finally arrived!*


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

FID11,
Ahhhhhh, a few runs, some tasty suds, nice weather, livin the dream!


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's a good breakdown of what kinda snow/water we've gotten in the last week. Good news!

Warnings for Animas River Basin, Colorado : Weather Underground

Scroll down to the "Public Information Statement."


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

Man it's lookin good in SW CO! Couldn't get my CB vids to load properly but here is a movie i made of Sunlight Mtn. from last Tuesday - Snow days are the best! I made it on iMovie so it's got stills and video clips. Not sure if anyone is interested in watching it but check it out if you like some early season deep pow skiing! 

YouTube - Sunlight Mountain - Snow Day!!!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Last week I spent in the reno /south lake area and fair to say that squaw got 2x more snow out of that storm than we got here in colorado... Man that place is great with snow or squaw it did not suck.. 

This last bump left 2+ feet in most places around the butte and 20" or so on this side of the pass.. Good to see that area get hit but we still need a storm or two before the bc coverage is "there"..


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

RDNEK said:


> This last bump left 2+ feet in most places around the butte and 20" or so on this side of the pass.. Good to see that area get hit but we still need a storm or two before the bc coverage is "there"..


Thanks for the update RDNEK, I was wondering how things were doing up there. The cottonwood snotel site keeps showing fresh snow, but the accumulation isn't really adding up, I asssume it's all blowing away...?


----------

